# My sapphire blue '93 NX2000



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I know it should be lower....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice rim choice.

Seth


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Very nice egg. Great color too... congrats!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

my car is the same color, sapphire blue rocks nice NX2000 btw...


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Here is another of a friends SE-R and my NX:


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

nice car... Love the color...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

egg + slipstreams = bad ass very clean ride!


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

wow, nice and clean, i like the color too ! blue is the best


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

NX needs to be on here more Ill post some pics sometime after I get my custom exhaust


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*excellent ride*

thatd look more tight than it is now with a drop.that is in my opinion though.

your ride is made for drifting!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

niceeeee.... i wish they'd brought those to our country...


----------

